Ask HN: Do you use the left or right shift key when capitalising? - levng
======
djsumdog
I was going to say left but I just checked and it's my right .. like almost
exclusively .. for letters on both my left and right hands. My caps lock is
mapped to control and I use my left pinky a lot for that...

------
AnimalMuppet
I normally use the opposite hand. That is, if the letter is typed with the
left hand, then I use the right shift key. If typed with the right hand, then
I use left shift.

------
dynamicdox
I always use my left hand. My left hand is quite dominant on my keyboard.
There are only a couple keys that I use my right hand for. fwiw I can type
reasonably fast.

------
vd1
Opposite hand. Learned this at a 10-finger method typing course primary school
offered at the time (on a typewriter).

------
pwg
Both - since both are necessary for touch typing.

------
iamjdg
Left

